# Sonic The Hedgehog movie trailer



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

ITS FINALLY HERE GUYS





What are your impressions? Exited? Scared? Morbid curiosity? Confusion?

I'm certainly gonna watch this on theaters, I need to witness this movie and the reaction of everyone watching this.

Also, this version of Sonic reminded me of this






Edit: Just noticed Sonic's arms are blue, someone isn't gonna be happy about this


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Alondight (Apr 30, 2019)

>mfw




GANGSTERS PARADISE? WHAT! I like the song but what the hell it doesn't fit at all


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh my god it looks awful, and they're trying waaaaaaaay to hard to be funny. 

Just.....no.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2019)

"Wtf happened? Sonic looked just fine in Wreck It Ralph". xD

I am NOT touching this movie. Gangsta's Paradise? My god, they used a good and beloved song in THIS fucking movie? Burn it to the ground, I say!


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 30, 2019)

thank you sanic for my nightmares


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

I hope Eggman says Pingas at some point in the movie


----------



## luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

one word:  no


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

T=21 seconds, I think_ somebody_ has a fetish for sneakers.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 30, 2019)

Okay, but that scene at the end where he stuffed Sonic in the bag was actually pretty funny.  I'll give em credit for that lol.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know why but I really like his new model. As a HUGE Sonic fan myself, I'm really hyped for the movie. I wasn't a fan of his design at first but I kept seeing it and I learnt to love it and I know more people will too. I can't be the only one who actually unironically wants to see this movie and actually doesn't hate the new design. I think he's pretty cute! 

Maybe some cute fan art will change some minds:


Spoiler



*All credit goes to respected artists, I didn't draw these*


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> one word:  no


Technically that is three but I agree with you wholeheartedly. However it will be interesting what the review critic scores will be like and fallout from that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Technically that is three but I agree with you wholeheartedly. However it will be interesting what the review critic scores will be like and fallout from that.



"Surprisingly philosophical film that confronts serious modern issues," ;3

Sonic is originally meant to be about a hedgehog saving his woodland friends right? They could make it an eco-movie, but I didn't get much of that from the trailer.


----------



## luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> "Surprisingly philosophical film that confronts serious modern issues," ;3
> 
> Sonic is originally meant to be about a hedgehog saving his woodland friends right? They could make it an eco-movie, but I didn't get much of that from the trailer.


I thought Sonic was supposed to be about some mutated animal human.  Like some water dudes came down and released radioactive whatever and turned them all into anthros.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> I thought Sonic was supposed to be about some mutated animal human.  Like some water dudes came down and released radioactive whatever and turned them all into anthros.


You are thinking of the (sadly) discontinued Archie comic book franchise.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm just glad that Tails isn't in it. I would not be happy if they bastardised my main fox boi!!!

I must admit, I quite like Jim Carrey as Eggman. Just can't get past that creepy cursed Sonic face!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> I thought Sonic was supposed to be about some mutated animal human.  Like some water dudes came down and released radioactive whatever and turned them all into anthros.


Wrong franchise


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> I thought Sonic was supposed to be about some mutated animal human.  Like some water dudes came down and released radioactive whatever and turned them all into anthros.



I was about to laugh before I realised that's literally the explanation for the ninja turtles isn't it? Oh lordy.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wrong franchise
> View attachment 60821


I did not know that and I have never watched Street Sharks before or if I did I sorta remembered it.
Edit:




Just hot off the press a Jim Sterling video covering the topic.


----------



## luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

lol never heard of Street Sharks.

Here you go.



> Nearly 12,000 years ago, during the 21st century of the "old world" when Mobius was still known as "Earth", an alien race known as the Xorda came to the planet to offer an alliance to its human population. However, the emissary they dispatched was captured, studied and subsequently dissected by a group of scientists led by Ivan Kintobor, a leading scientist at the time. Ivan had hoped to use the captured alien and its technology to produce the robot Isaac as well as numerous other creations. His methods however proved antagonistic towards the Xorda. In retaliation, the aliens bombarded the planet with Gene Bombs with the intention of exterminating all life on the planet, melting all surface life into primordial ooze. Before the destruction of the planet's biosphere, however, a number of hidden cities were constructed, safe from the effects of the Gene Bombs. The bombs had an unforeseen side effect however. Rising from the primordial soup, DNA from the former human population formed the four-fingered Overlanders seen on Mobius today, while the rest of the animal kingdom also experienced a rapid evolution from interaction with human DNA, forming modern-day Mobians.[1][2][3]


https://sonic.fandom.com/wiki/Mobius_(Archie)#cite_note-SMMs2-2

sonic.fandom.com: Mobius (Archie)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

That left me deeply confused. I thought he looked weird because he was a cartoon, rather than because he's a genetic abomination...although that's certainly more what he looks like in the movie trailer, isn't it?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> lol never heard of Street Sharks.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


What the fuck?
Why is my simple game about running fast so Scifi-Morbid?


----------



## luffy (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic go hard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> What the fuck?
> Why is my simple game about running fast so Scifi-Morbid?



Their origin story looks like it is the same level of complexity as a new-age religion like scientology. x3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> lol never heard of Street Sharks.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


And people say Dark Souls has a deep lore...


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 30, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> And people say Dark Souls has a deep lore...


Dark Souls: Prepare to Cry.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2019)

luffy said:


> Sonic go hard.


What? Pretty sure he goes fast?


----------



## Overfix8 (Apr 30, 2019)

It looks awful and worse it looks like the generic sort of awful. The same kind of awful every other cgi movie with a 'funny' cartoon animal is. I doubt it's even gonna be entertainingly bad. :T 

Sonic doesn't even _move_ well, he's so stiff and slow. People in costumes have better animation than that model. 

The guy screaming when he found Sonic made me laugh though. Because wouldn't we all scream if we saw that thing?


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

To all yall people who doubt that satan exists, this is the proof you need.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 30, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> To all yall people who doubt that satan exists, this is the proof you need.



I promise to be a good boy for you now, Satan.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I promise to be a good boy for you now, Satan.


Great. You'll have your set of nice movies waiting for you next Christmas then :}
Included in that bundle:
Super Mario Brothers
Devil May Cry
House of the Dead and all Uwe Bolls movie as a bonus. 
And of course Sonic The Hedgehog in blue ray!

Have fun!


----------



## Overfix8 (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh, oh, you know what Sonic reminds me of? 

A starfish. The way he moves reminds me of a starfish.  A starfish trying to walk like a person.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 30, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> Oh, oh, you know what Sonic reminds me of?
> 
> A starfish. The way he moves reminds me of a starfish.  A starfish trying to walk like a person.


I've seen starfishs (or starfishes?) with more grace than this eldritch horror :^p


----------



## Overfix8 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sarachaga said:


> I've seen starfishs (or starfishes?) with more grace than this eldritch horror :^p



For that, Sonic will eat your soul first. Its been nice knowing you


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic be livin in gangstas paradise


----------



## Pyruus (Apr 30, 2019)

To be frank, my money's on Detective Pikachu.


----------



## Rant (Apr 30, 2019)

Alondight said:


> >mfw
> View attachment 60812
> 
> GANGSTERS PARADISE? WHAT! I like the song but what the hell it doesn't fit at all



The entire trailer I was thinking it was this song instead


----------



## Pyruus (Apr 30, 2019)

It might have had some redeemable value if they used that
Lol, imagine Jim carrey playing an Amish Eggman


----------



## Overfix8 (Apr 30, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sonic be livin in gangstas paradise



This is making me lose my shit


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 30, 2019)

Pyruus said:


> It might have had some redeemable value if they used that
> Lol, imagine Jim carrey playing an Amish Eggman


I would love to see Samuel L. Jackson as Eggman. 

"SONIC, MOTHERFUCKER!"


----------



## Pyruus (Apr 30, 2019)

SONIC, MOTHERFUCKER, DID YOU PLAY IT?


----------



## Pyruus (Apr 30, 2019)

Personal answer:



no


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 30, 2019)

I... don't even want to watch the trailer.
So, sooo tired of movies based on mascots and comics.

._.;


----------



## JillianCorvus (May 1, 2019)

Overfix8 said:


> Oh, oh, you know what Sonic reminds me of?
> 
> A starfish. The way he moves reminds me of a starfish.  A starfish trying to walk like a person.



OH! Thank you, that helped me nail what was bugging me about the sonic model. He... doesn't really have shoulders. Like, it reminds me of the very first character rigs I ever created in my intro to video game design classes. You guys couldn't leave a little room in the budget to give Sonic functional shoulders? Or is that the money you used for Gangsta's Paradise?


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (May 1, 2019)

this shit is gonna be awful, cash grab shit

but it'll probably be so bad it's funny so, I guess that's something


----------



## Overfix8 (May 1, 2019)

JillianCorvus said:


> OH! Thank you, that helped me nail what was bugging me about the sonic model. He... doesn't really have shoulders. Like, it reminds me of the very first character rigs I ever created in my intro to video game design classes. You guys couldn't leave a little room in the budget to give Sonic functional shoulders? Or is that the money you used for Gangsta's Paradise?



Sonic is too gangsta for shoulders.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2019)

Gotta go fast!

I am so looking forward to all the memes.


----------



## Lexiand (May 1, 2019)

My face when I saw this.




Welp. I can't say I'm surprised. I knew its going to look like crap from the start.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2019)

Also the comment section is rather epic.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 1, 2019)

I've seen a ton of people trashing this film and I don't think it will be good by any stretch of the imagination but I am oddly excited for it. It looks like a lot of fun and I'm surprised at how down I am for a Jim Carey Eggman. The last shot of the trailer sold it for me. I don't think it will be worth the price of admission but I'm going to pay for it anyways


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

(made by sooty)


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 1, 2019)

I've been seeing a lot of people on Twitter doing redraws/recolors of screenshots where they're making Sonic more cartoony/stylized and honestly they look so much better:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123326781002481664


----------



## Faexie (May 1, 2019)

Sonic just looks like a guy wearing a Sonic durrsuit...

Was it that hard to do something like that: 

 

Or even better, an animated movie?

So far it looks like it's going to be Hop/Chipmunks/Smurfs all over again.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 1, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I've been seeing a lot of people on Twitter doing redraws/recolors of screenshots where they're making Sonic more cartoony/stylized and honestly they look so much better:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123326781002481664



It's not like the one with the tiny eyes even looks more 'realistic' it just looks like mill house with no glasses.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 1, 2019)

Here's some exclusive leaked footage for my frens in FAF.


----------



## Inpw (May 2, 2019)

I get it. It looks pretty crappy but damn the sonic fans are loosing their shyte. XD


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 2, 2019)

I now want an alternate universe horror Sonic movie.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 2, 2019)

Oh jesus, it's sonic.exe the movie!


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 2, 2019)

Oh well that's interesting :O

Sonic The Hedgehog Movie to 'Fix' Design After Fan Outcry, Says Director - IGN


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 2, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> Oh well that's interesting :O
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog Movie to 'Fix' Design After Fan Outcry, Says Director - IGN


I kinda liked the ugly Sanic tbh, but I guess this is for the best, Sonic fans are already persecuted enough


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> Oh well that's interesting :O
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog Movie to 'Fix' Design After Fan Outcry, Says Director - IGN



Change it!


----------



## Lenago (May 2, 2019)

Well I hear that to movie directo posted on Twitter about this backlash and says they are going to fix it,I hope so

Whats with Hollywood and real life looking cartoon characters,making sonic look realistic is actually going against his design,sonic was model after classic cartoons like Mickey and Felix after all


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

lenago said:


> Well I hear that to movie directo posted on Twitter about this backlash and says they are going to fix it,I hope so
> 
> Whats with Hollywood and real life looking cartoon characters,making sonic look realistic is actually going against his design,sonic was model after classic cartoons like Mickey and Felix after all



It must be very expensive to make these movies, maybe it's a form of money laundering! ;D


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 2, 2019)

lenago said:


> Well I hear that to movie directo posted on Twitter about this backlash and says they are going to fix it,I hope so
> 
> Whats with Hollywood and real life looking cartoon characters,making sonic look realistic is actually going against his design,sonic was model after classic cartoons like Mickey and Felix after all


They seem to have this mentality of "if we make it look realistic and get rid of the charm we might attract a bigger audience", I hate this thought process, they are doing this to Akira


----------



## Lenago (May 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They seem to have this mentality of "if we make it look realistic and get rid of the charm we might attract a bigger audience", I hate this thought process, they are doing this to Akira



Hum and yet Pokemon is actualy doing it better then sonic,at least in the pokemon movie,they still look how they should, you look at them and you know its the adorable pikachu,or a big intimidating Charizard


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> They seem to have this mentality of "if we make it look realistic and get rid of the charm we might attract a bigger audience", I hate this thought process, they are doing this to Akira




ooooh, what about a 'nightmare before christmas' remake where all of the gore and severed heads looks real? 

Guaranteed appeal to absolutely nobody! ;D


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ooooh, what about a 'nightmare before christmas' remake where all of the gore and severed heads looks real?
> 
> Guaranteed appeal to absolutely nobody! ;D


That would make my blood boil, specially if they decided to give Jack eyes like they wanted in the original pitch


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 2, 2019)

This movie seems like a joke.
Just the trailer's music feels off.
Out of all of the actors they could've chosen they chose Jim Carrey to play eggman? I'm not even going to take the movie seriously, yes Eggman is a somewhat of a joke but... Not that much of a joke.
Just the overall design of Sonic is horrible.








CrookedCroc said:


> They seem to have this mentality of "if we make it look realistic and get rid of the charm we might attract a bigger audience", I hate this thought process, they are doing this to Akira


I thought the mentality was "Let's make everything live action because everyone loves that."


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2019)

The Hop bunny looks way less creepy than sonic imo. 

Still odd though.


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2019)

KawaiiPeachcup said:


> Oh well that's interesting :O
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog Movie to 'Fix' Design After Fan Outcry, Says Director - IGN


I can't help but feel that it might be too little too late.  I mean, the production team has done enough rendering for the editing team to compose a full trailer (and even include its *release date*) and only NOW do they start to think their design has a problem?

To be fair, the design isn't _completely_ bad.  That closeup of Sonic's eyes looks fine ... until you see a full frame of his entire head.  Even then, it's still decent ... until you see the rest of his body in the same frame.  THAT's the point where it becomes Uncanny with a capital Valley.


----------



## Jaekada (May 2, 2019)

This film is already meme material, due to have a lot more meme-material once the movie actually comes out.

It's a modern day Super Mario Bros of the generation.

Who was the poor sap that had to CGI the movie version of Sonic though? And all of the 'corrections' give Sonic a Mickey Mouse like mouth while everything else is okay. This movie is gonna bomb hard because it's got a lot of things wrong for all the wrong reasons. I'm not even a Sonic fan.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 2, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> I can't help but feel that it might be too little too late.  I mean, the production team has done enough rendering for the editing team to compose a full trailer (and even include its *release date*) and only NOW do they start to think their design has a problem?
> 
> To be fair, the design isn't _completely_ bad.  That closeup of Sonic's eyes looks fine ... until you see a full frame of his entire head.  Even then, it's still decent ... until you see the rest of his body in the same frame.  THAT's the point where it becomes Uncanny with a capital Valley.



They may push back the release date if they don't think it can be done in that amount of time. 




Jaekada said:


> This film is already meme material, due to have a lot more meme-material once the movie actually comes out.
> 
> It's a modern day Super Mario Bros of the generation.
> 
> Who was the poor sap that had to CGI the movie version of Sonic though? And all of the 'corrections' give Sonic a Mickey Mouse like mouth while everything else is okay. This movie is gonna bomb hard because it's got a lot of things wrong for all the wrong reasons. I'm not even a Sonic fan.



"it's got a lot of things wrong for all the wrong reasons." So like every sonic game to come after Sonic Adventure 2? (Minus generations cause that one was good)


----------



## Inpw (May 3, 2019)

Stratelier said:


> I can't help but feel that it might be too little too late.  I mean, the production team has done enough rendering for the editing team to compose a full trailer (and even include its *release date*) and only NOW do they start to think their design has a problem?
> 
> To be fair, the design isn't _completely_ bad.  That closeup of Sonic's eyes looks fine ... until you see a full frame of his entire head.  Even then, it's still decent ... until you see the rest of his body in the same frame.  THAT's the point where it becomes Uncanny with a capital Valley.



Agree.

This actually looks surprisingly cool:






Too bad it was after you saw him stretch XD


----------



## Sarachaga (May 3, 2019)

Inpw said:


> Agree.
> 
> This actually looks surprisingly cool:
> 
> ...


Yeah him streching was just uhhhhhhh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2019)

Is it possible the film released a trailer with a deliberately ugly sonic so that they could drive up attention for the film?


----------



## Vitaly (May 3, 2019)

Inpw said:


> Agree.
> 
> This actually looks surprisingly cool:


wtf you talking about? 
he looks like pedophile watching playground


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible the film released a trailer with a deliberately ugly sonic so that they could drive up attention for the film?


Hollywood executive: "You're hired."


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 3, 2019)

Yeah Kotaku posted an article showing a fixed model replacing the first model.
https://kotaku.com/artist-fixes-live-action-sonic-the-hedgehog-1834465956
This slightly better than the first shown model but it is still off model....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible the film released a trailer with a deliberately ugly sonic so that they could drive up attention for the film?


I want to say no in that it seems like a dumb idea, however the movie does look like it's close to completion, mostly in that most of the scenes with Sonic are pretty small and easy to change.
So it might be a marketing strat to try and lure more people in to watch it just for the sake of "Oh, maybe I'll give it a chance when it's released" or something.

However judging from how quick an artist was to "fix" the old model makes me assume this might be the case.
Hype up Movie > Release Uncanny Valley trailer > Internet gets upset > Apologize and say it'll be fixed. > Hype for the new model makes movie more relevant/stay relevant > Profit.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is it possible the film released a trailer with a deliberately ugly sonic so that they could drive up attention for the film?


But is it _probable?_  There's so much work that needs to be done that the people involved can become acclimated to things that an outsider will immediately identify as an obvious problem; alternatively, some problems only become visible once you have something resembling the final version.  Either way, it's a "can't see the forest for the trees" scenario.

Say whatever you want about the people responsible for overseeing the work, but a project NEEDS to have those kinds of outsider perspectives.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 4, 2019)

Guys... let's stick the fan edits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124012662487166976


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

Has anybody fixed it by just replacing him with tails yet? Foxes > Hedgehogs.


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Has anybody fixed it by just replacing him with tails yet? Foxes > Hedgehogs.


----------



## Inpw (May 6, 2019)

Gryphoneer said:


> Guys... let's stick the fan edits
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124012662487166976


----------



## Fallowfox (May 6, 2019)

Guys I fixed sonic.


----------



## PercyD (May 6, 2019)

The design is uncanny, yea.

However, I don't think the trailer was that bad? Its not winning any awards, and I'm disappointed by the music choices. We have 50-million Sonic soundtrack remixes online you could flip a nickle to the creators for, and you pick "Ganster's Paradise"...?

Otherwise, though, its not meant to be like... Disney or Pixar. Its a stupid trash, low-key furry movie.

They need to get some high key furs in there to fix that design though.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 6, 2019)

PercyD said:


> "Ganster's Paradise"...?


What you do not want to pay Coolio?..... 


Inpw said:


>


Actually that really looks better than the first preview trailer for the movie.


----------



## PercyD (May 6, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> What you do not want to pay Coolio?.....


_Pay him for something else. _


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 6, 2019)

PercyD said:


> _Pay him for something else. _





There you go something better to pay him for.......


----------



## Stratelier (May 6, 2019)

Outside of Sonic's design, the other major flaw in the trailer is the choice of _Gangster's Paradise_ as mood music -- whomever made that call should be FIRED.  (Okay, not _actually_ fired, that's just the scale of error we're talking about here.)  Musically, it's a song with a dark tone and that paints the movie as being dramatic and ominous -- and most likely NOT the actual tone of the film.

If you want to market a film as light-hearted and family-friendly, USE AN UPBEAT, LIGHTHEARTED SONG IN YOUR TRAILER DAMMIT.

(Fortunately, the Internet has also fixed this in a variety of ways. e.g.)


Spoiler: alternate Sonic trailer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2019)

Hmm.


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2019)

I kinda hate how like, instead of having spikes, its just like... clumps of fur. *Squint*
Like they just applied fur texture over the entire form and its just not...

Some better design choices could have been made here.


----------



## luffy (May 7, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I kinda hate how like, instead of having spikes, its just like... clumps of fur. *Squint*
> Like they just applied fur texture over the entire form and its just not...
> 
> Some better design choices could have been made here.


Dragoneer pointed out to me that they pick up an electrified quill at the beginning and he doesn't have any quills xD


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

So, which character do you think it's gonna be teased at the end of the movie? My money goes to Metal Sonic


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> So, which character do you think it's gonna be teased at the end of the movie? My money goes to Metal Sonic


I'd put money on Shadow. He's a consistent favourite among younger fans, so I reckon they'd go for maximum fan-service points.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2019)

luffy said:


> Dragoneer pointed out to me that they pick up an electrified quill at the beginning and he doesn't have any quills xD



None in the places you can _see_. ;3


----------



## luffy (May 7, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> None in the places you can _see_. ;3


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 7, 2019)

Deathless said:


> I don't know why but I really like his new model. As a HUGE Sonic fan myself, I'm really hyped for the movie. I wasn't a fan of his design at first but I kept seeing it and I learnt to love it and I know more people will too. I can't be the only one who actually unironically wants to see this movie and actually doesn't hate the new design. I think he's pretty cute!
> 
> Maybe some cute fan art will change some minds:
> 
> ...



That fanart is cute, and decently designed- too bad he doesn't look like either of those drawings, at all.


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> So, which character do you think it's gonna be teased at the end of the movie? My money goes to Metal Sonic


Pft. Nah.
Sasuke- I mean, Shadow. Duh. Hands down.


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 7, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'd put money on Shadow. He's a consistent favourite among younger fans, so I reckon they'd go for maximum fan-service points.





PercyD said:


> Pft. Nah.
> Sasuke- I mean, Shadow. Duh. Hands down.



Now the question is: Is Shadow gonna have a gun or say 'Damn'?


----------



## PercyD (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Now the question is: Is Shadow gonna have a gun or say 'Damn'?


Legally he cannot have a gun. They would lose their rating.
He may have a trench coat though if they're going for maximum 90s nostalgia.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Now the question is: Is Shadow gonna have a gun or say 'Damn'?


He'd so be saying damn! Might have guns pointed at him at some point, though.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 7, 2019)

Here's some more cursening:


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 8, 2019)

Good video from an animator on the utter crunch and measly compensation awaiting the VFX house


----------



## Fallowfox (May 8, 2019)

@Gryphoneer I just watched that video as it happened.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 8, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 8, 2019)




----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 13, 2019)

Discuss.


----------



## Baalf (May 13, 2019)

@A Minty cheetah

How the f*** do those splices look less creepy than the actual thing!?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 13, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> @A Minty cheetah
> 
> How the f*** do those splices look less creepy than the actual thing!?


Not a clue! Maybe it's the added derp factor...


----------



## Illuminaughty (May 17, 2019)

Well I took a shot at a maximum 90's kid nostalgia Sonic redesign, lol.


----------

